# My First Rrs



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright I got my RRS from Dragon Aquarium today at 3:00pm, Originally I put a hold on the biggest one but today when I checked all of them were crazy skiddish except the smallest one which swam up to the glass and greeted me so I bought him. He's about 2.5 inches and is one of the meanest mutherfukers I've ever seen, with his crazy teeth sticking out. Heres the pics below, sorry of the bad focus I just loaded his bag into the tank to get him use to the temperature. The first 5 pics are bit out of focus but show the RRS true colours while the last 3 pics are more focused, enjoy.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Sweet looking rrs. Great colours.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice colors, congrats on your new P!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Cool Man!
Looking forward to seeing him all squared away.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice pickup!


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

FishermanCanada said:


> Sweet looking rrs. Great colours.


Yeah, thanks for RRS Brian. Im fed him a Hikari massivore pellet and he took it as it hit the water so thats a good thing so far. He also has a pretty cool attitude.


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Cool sh*t bro


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

They really seemed to take to the pellets. These fish are crazy..good catch!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice ruby red I'm gonna get one soon myself


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

bada$$ i saw one friday at lfs about 4" guy whats 150.00 for it if you don't mind what did you pay for him


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats, he looks nice!


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

nice rrs! i want one bad! how are the other ones at dragon in terms of aggression and colour


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice looking fella.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

superbite said:


> nice rrs! i want one bad! how are the other ones at dragon in terms of aggression and colour


The rest are a bit skiddish right now but I think that will change once you bring it home. In terms of colour they are brighter than the one I have, the yellow on their bellies is more even and the red on the gill plates is brighter. Also they have red eyes, but those ones are older so I believe they are already more developed compared to the one I bought.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

rhom15 said:


> bada$$ i saw one friday at lfs about 4" guy whats 150.00 for it if you don't mind what did you pay for him


LOL I cant really reveal that, store and customer trust policy.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

i think you might have gotten the meanest one... i remember i had to isolate the smallest one first. You got a really active and aggressive one. Right on, i hope you enjoy him bud.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

FishermanCanada said:


> i think you might have gotten the meanest one... i remember i had to isolate the smallest one first. You got a really active and aggressive one. Right on, i hope you enjoy him bud.


Yep, I sure am. I tried to hand feed him shrimp today and he swan up to it but he didnt take a bite. He finger chases and greets me though, so thats really cool. How fast do RRS grow?


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I've had mine for about 2 months and its maybe grown around a 1/2", no official measurments though. I wish mine would eat pellets regularily...he only does when he feels like it.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats on your RRS pickup!...cute, little, mean bastard you got there!...He rocks like a WHITESNAKE concert!!!...


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll post more pics soon


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice little RRs you have there!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice looking ruby red


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey guys got some updated pics of my new RRS, he's starting to become my favoriate Piranha. Heres some flank shots of him in his 20gallon long tank, had to switch over the convict tank with his because my convict babies are starting to get pretty big. The first three pics are flank shots and the last is a pic of him while he was finger chasing. Enjoy, I also have a vid of him finger chasing so if anyone knows how to post it here to view send me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice pickup.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

its great to see you enjoying him, he looks awesome.

peace


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Awesome fish!


----------



## DrAg0n (Jun 8, 2011)

awesome. great looking fish


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

Nice lookin fish bro, congrats! I go to dragons often, but the prices are always very steep lol. well at least compared to the prices i've been paying. Just a lil heads up Torsky's still has a couple P's left. A Gold spilo, Enigmanni, and serrulatus, all for $9.99 each! Beautifull P none the less!


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

1ce said:


> Nice lookin fish bro, congrats! I go to dragons often, but the prices are always very steep lol. well at least compared to the prices i've been paying. Just a lil heads up Torsky's still has a couple P's left. A Gold spilo, Enigmanni, and serrulatus, all for $9.99 each! Beautifull P none the less!


Do you have his email or the Torsky's Kijiji ad link? Think I might ask him about a few piranhas.


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

Sylar_92 said:


> Nice lookin fish bro, congrats! I go to dragons often, but the prices are always very steep lol. well at least compared to the prices i've been paying. Just a lil heads up Torsky's still has a couple P's left. A Gold spilo, Enigmanni, and serrulatus, all for $9.99 each! Beautifull P none the less!


Do you have his email or the Torsky's Kijiji ad link? Think I might ask him about a few piranhas.
[/quote]

Yeah i got the link to that post on kijiji here. I think he prefers text msg's, but you can try calling him he may not pick up though.

http://guelph.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Torskys-Aquatic-Zoo-Huge-Moving-Sale-Blowout-W0QQAdIdZ247950582


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks mean bro!


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

1ce said:


> Nice lookin fish bro, congrats! I go to dragons often, but the prices are always very steep lol. well at least compared to the prices i've been paying. Just a lil heads up Torsky's still has a couple P's left. A Gold spilo, Enigmanni, and serrulatus, all for $9.99 each! Beautifull P none the less!


How big was the Mac that they had?


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

e46markus said:


> Nice lookin fish bro, congrats! I go to dragons often, but the prices are always very steep lol. well at least compared to the prices i've been paying. Just a lil heads up Torsky's still has a couple P's left. A Gold spilo, Enigmanni, and serrulatus, all for $9.99 each! Beautifull P none the less!


How big was the Mac that they had?
[/quote]

Hmm i think it was a juvie, prolly 3"-3.5", it's a steal either way TBH.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

53 minute drive for me, I guess is worth it though at those prices







. I think I'll try grabbing my self that 3.5" mac and solo it, The $ per gallon tank deals are also pretty sick. Too bad I dont have another stand though, do you know if Michael sells stands as well?


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

Sylar_92 said:


> 53 minute drive for me, I guess is worth it though at those prices
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not too sure if he has stand, but did u get a hold of him? he msg'd me today but hasn't msg'd me back when to come in.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

1ce said:


> 53 minute drive for me, I guess is worth it though at those prices
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not too sure if he has stand, but did u get a hold of him? he msg'd me today but hasn't msg'd me back when to come in.
[/quote]

Same here, I think he's just busy with all the moving and other stuff right now. I'll see if he gets back to me tomorrow.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

very nice ruby red spilo, congrats


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Cute baby


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey guys got some updated pics of my RRS, he's looking more colourful today than a few days ago. Enjoy.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Sylar, are the rumors true about the ruby being very active and aggressive? I here most serras are calm for the most part. All of mine swim around most the time but are shy if I get to close to the tank. Except my Manny. I have the chance to swap my purple sanchezi for a RRS pluse I have to throw some cash in the deal, but I don't want to get rid of my fish just to get another serra that swims around but is timid towards me. I def don't want a hider. Whats your thought on the RRS as a fish all together. I know it depends on the specific one but still.. lol


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

RedBelly11 said:


> Hey Sylar, are the rumors true about the ruby being very active and aggressive? I here most serras are calm for the most part. All of mine swim around most the time but are shy if I get to close to the tank. Except my Manny. I have the chance to swap my purple sanchezi for a RRS pluse I have to throw some cash in the deal, but I don't want to get rid of my fish just to get another serra that swims around but is timid towards me. I def don't want a hider. Whats your thought on the RRS as a fish all together. I know it depends on the specific one but still.. lol


Yes my RRS is very active and aggressive, but you have to remember that aggression varies with each individual fish. I setup my tank with nothing but a black background and black florite sand, which I believe makes the piranha more confident since theres nowhere to hide and use to seeing their owner. Right now my RSS is very active and aggressive so Im adding some small plants and peices of drift wood just as decor. Seeing in how I just got my RRS, I dont have much of a perspective on them but I can say Im starting to favour spilos more than the other types of piranhas I have own. Heres a vid I have on youtube that you can check out, Im not sure what happened with the vid but quality went shitty but its still clear enough to see him chasing my fingers around. Heres the link:


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

he looks awesome. they sure are mean for a little fish. these seem more aggressive that regular spilo's.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

that's one nice fish you got there, seems to be getting more color as the days go by


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I wasn't to impressed with the sanchezi even after everyone said how awesome they were. I have grown to like the fish though and am hesitant towards trading him off.. I want more fish like my Manny, which is my favorite solo P. He comes at me, swims around and doesn't get scared when i walk by or come up to the tank. Nice vid by the way. I really like the way these fish look!

P.S. What kind of pellet do you feed that sinks. i feed mine hikari gold that floats. They come to the top to eat it with no problem, But my serra's won't I hear these are hard to get to eat pellets anyway


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

RedBelly11 said:


> I wasn't to impressed with the sanchezi even after everyone said how awesome they were. I have grown to like the fish though and am hesitant towards trading him off.. I want more fish like my Manny, which is my favorite solo P. He comes at me, swims around and doesn't get scared when i walk by or come up to the tank. Nice vid by the way. I really like the way these fish look!
> P.S. What kind of pellet do you feed that sinks. i feed mine hikari gold that floats. They come to the top to eat it with no problem, But my serra's won't I hear these are hard to get to eat pellets anyway


It depends on where you get the piranha, When I go shopping for a piranha I spend about 20minutes with t fish checking out the characteristics of the fish and and the contion of it. I find that all piranha have a aggressive side but it takes time to bring it out, if you really are hesitant with trading away your sanchezi give a few days to think it over once you find your idea fish either at a store or from another indivivdual. I have kept solo pygos before and they became quite aggressive and confident when ever I was in front of the tank. As for the type of pellets I feed my piranhas, I feed mine mainly Hikari Massivore pellets and Hikari sinking carnivore pellets.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I wish I could but I don't have a piranha store close enough to check the fish out for very long lol. I use hikari gold and it really brings nice color out in my fish. I would like sinking pellets though so I'm going to give those a try. Would you trade a Purple sanchezi for an RRS on chance?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

RedBelly11 said:


> I wish I could but I don't have a piranha store close enough to check the fish out for very long lol. I use hikari gold and it really brings nice color out in my fish. I would like sinking pellets though so I'm going to give those a try. Would you trade a Purple sanchezi for an RRS on chance?


I see that too, Hikari really seems to bring out a fish's colour if fed as a main diet. As for the trade...I have grown quite attached to the litter bugger so I have to say sorry but no I wouldnt be interested in trading for a sanchezi. I use to have a XL purple sanchezi that was nearly 8" and was fairly aggressive and fingered chased but I sold it a year ago. Also RRS are quite rare compared to their sanchezi counter part and have a higher price tag, but good news is they are becoming more frequently seen now.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey guys just recorded this vid just last night, it seems my RRS will attack anything that moves in the tank now. LOL towards the end you will hear my voice but my voice to crack up a bit. Enjoy and tell me what you think. Heres a link of the vid, if anyone knows how to embed it here to view I would really appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

awesome ruby red spilo


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice rrs!
But his lip wont heal if he keeps busting it up on the glass cleaner.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah, I dont make him finger chase as often anymore just when people come over to see him. Cleaning is starting to become a problem now because he keeps attacking my equipment, i.e: sponges, glass cleaner, gravel vac and nets.



I Can Mate said:


> awesome ruby red spilo


Thanks for the compliment and helping me embed the vid here ICM


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Bad ass man!

I love my RRS, although these days I am debating if he ever really was a RRS...









Try and train him to finger chase along side of the tank, instead of charging directly forward... That should avoid his chin hitting the glass, and still allow you to interact with him quite a bit.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice vid you got there. What size tank is he in?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Genesis8 said:


> Nice vid you got there. What size tank is he in?


At the moment he's in a 20 gallon long aquarium, my baby convicts are inhabiting a 30gal which I want to switch over once I kill them off by feeding them to my cariba shoal and rhom slowly. The RRS it's self is rough 2-3 inches and is very active.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Ya i noticed the busted lip too, you treating with any salt or melafix?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

e46markus said:


> Ya i noticed the busted lip too, you treating with any salt or melafix?


Yeah, Im currently using MELAFIX at the moment. the the lip is starting to grow back together now from the day I first bought him. I also turned the temp up to help prevent an infection or parasites from attacking the swore. I'll keep everyone updated as he's healing.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Sylar_92 said:


> Ya i noticed the busted lip too, you treating with any salt or melafix?


Yeah, Im currently using MELAFIX at the moment. the the lip is starting to grow back together now from the day I first bought him. I also turned the temp up to help prevent an infection or parasites from attacking the swore. I'll keep everyone updated as he's healing.
[/quote]

Should heal up just fine. My Rhom came in that way, and he is fine now... takes a little while to heal, so enjoy the grill while you can... once it grows back you'll sometimes forget what's under there


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm glad to see he went to a great home. It seems all of them went to p-fury members. They are now gone from dragon.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

ha ha Sylar I think you misunderstood. I have someone close that has a RRS they would trade for my sanchezi plus some cash. I really want the RRS but am afraid I would trade it off and get a fish that is the same as what I got in my sanchezi just different looking. So I was asking, if you were in my shoes would you trade a purple sanchezi for a ruby red spilo, just on chance he will be more active then your already fairly active sanchezi? lol


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Sylar_92 i just saw this thread!! I think i bought the one you originaly put on hold.. LOL and my freind frankie (also a p-fury member)bought the one right next to mine. Ill post some pic's later when i get home.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

RedBelly11 said:


> ha ha Sylar I think you misunderstood. I have someone close that has a RRS they would trade for my sanchezi plus some cash. I really want the RRS but am afraid I would trade it off and get a fish that is the same as what I got in my sanchezi just different looking. So I was asking, if you were in my shoes would you trade a purple sanchezi for a ruby red spilo, just on chance he will be more active then your already fairly active sanchezi? lol


i think if you even have a doubt then dont do it. why i say that is because if you have a weird feeling then if you do get it and it disappoints you then u just wasted your time and would want to sell it off quicker. when i buy piranhas i just buy it because i want it and then the aggression comes later. i used to buy just for attitude and sure enough i sold off many piranhas i wish i have kept.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, I have wanted an RRS since i started getting piranha's. I'm thinking about doing it because I do love the fish, just hoping this one isn't a hider lol. I don't care about aggression and finger chasing, but I can't stand a hider. Looking at an empty tank lol. I think I'll do it


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

o man great rrs..and I see that you have manueli,can you send me some pictures of that species..?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

RedBelly11 said:


> ha ha Sylar I think you misunderstood. I have someone close that has a RRS they would trade for my sanchezi plus some cash. I really want the RRS but am afraid I would trade it off and get a fish that is the same as what I got in my sanchezi just different looking. So I was asking, if you were in my shoes would you trade a purple sanchezi for a ruby red spilo, just on chance he will be more active then your already fairly active sanchezi? lol


Well, I mainly buy a piranha based on looks lol. Im a shallow person when it comes to fish lol, but if you are looking for a more active piranha then I would trade the sanchezi for a RRS. Think RRS are the most colourful and aggressive/active of the spilopleura family which is why I sold all my remaining red bellies to get the cash to buy the RRS. What I stated about the RRS being the most aggressive spilo can be debatable, I believe Johnny Zanni has a very active and aggressive sanchezi. I still believe my RRS will be better than JZ's sanchezi though, give or take a few more months lol.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Well I was going to get him this weekend but me and that guy could not set up a good time for both of us. So that got put off lol. I'm looking to get terns next for my shoal so I don't know that I would buy one from our sponsors seeing how you can get them much cheaper from a person selling.

Lorteti hr Here is my Manueli, easily my favorite fish as of right now!


----------

